# Heads up anyone playing WoW under FreeBSD



## caesius (Nov 11, 2009)

Just a quick note for those having trouble starting WoW, admins, move this where you see fit, but we don't really have a "games" forum.

The latest patch from Blizzard changes permissions on the ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/ folder when you try to run Launcher.exe. There are no error messages and it just appears to "not work" on subsequent attempts to start.

The solution is to chmod a+rwx (or something else to the effect) the above mentioned folder as root, then STOP using Launcher.exe and run the program from Wow.exe in future.

Hopefully this helps someone


----------



## sfourman (Nov 21, 2009)

This works thank you.

Sam Fourman Jr.
Fourman Networks


----------



## sfourman (Dec 8, 2009)

*12-8-2009 update problem*

after updating WoW today I get this error in wine.
I will have to investigate hoe to fix it... I will post back




```
fixme:actctx:parse_assembly_elem wrong version for assembly manifest: 8.0.50727.762 / 8.0.50727.4053

fixme:actctx:parse_manifest_buffer failed to parse manifest L"Z:\\Network\\wow\\World of Warcraft\\Microsoft.VC80.CRT.manifest"

fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.VC80.CRT" (8.0.50727.762)
```


----------



## billysponch (Jan 22, 2010)

Hopefully this helps you or someone else.

Download and click in order wine install :

- Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86) 32 bits version
- Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64) 64 bits version

in this website: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/c â€¦ layLang=en

If 64 bits version goes wrong, so try with the 32 bits version.

Good game & have fun.


----------



## expl (Jan 23, 2010)

billysponch said:
			
		

> Hopefully this helps you or someone else.
> 
> Download and click in order wine install :
> 
> ...



At the moment WINE does not support 64bit windows binaries. Also you should use winetricks to install needed VCppR library version.


----------

